# à bon marché



## totor

Amigos,

en esta frase:

*Il se fait là, souvent à bon marché, des réputations qui ne portent point ombrage*,

¿significará *à bon marché* *con prodigalidad*?


----------



## Rayines

totor said:


> Amigos,
> 
> en esta frase:
> 
> *Il se fait là, souvent à bon marché, des réputations qui ne portent point ombrage*,
> 
> ¿significará *à bon marché* *con prodigalidad*?


¿Tendrá algo que ver con nuestra expresión "a la marchanta"?:

*marchante**2**, ta**.*(Del fr. _marchand_).

*1.* m. y f._ Am._ *parroquiano* (ǁ persona que acostumbra a ir a una misma tienda).*2.* m. y f._ Nic._ y_ Ven._ Vendedor al que se acude a comprar habitualmente.

*a la *~*.**1.* loc. adv._ Arg._ De cualquier manera, descuidadamente.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​ 
(No me maten si no tiene nada que ver  ).​


----------



## totor

Rayines said:


> ¿Tendrá algo que ver con nuestra expresión "a la marchanta"?



¡Maravilloso, Rayines!

Como dijo no me acuerdo quién: *se non e vero, e ben trovato*.

La verdad, me dan ganas de ponerlo.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Totor,

"à bon marché", sería más bien, creo, sin que cueste nada (ni esfuerzo, ni dignidad, ni nobleza, ni dinero...: facilmente

Pero espera otroas opiniones.

Besos,

Gévy


----------



## Liuva Fernandez

Hola a todos,

No entiendo ni papa... Cuando ustedes utilizan "marchanta"?

Es que le fait de *se faire là, souvent à bon marché, des réputations qui ne portent point ombrage *resulta algo positivo o negativo?

besitos


----------



## totor

Cuando nosotros decimos *a la marchanta*, como lo puso Rayines, significa *à la diable*, Liuva. Por ejemplo: *esto lo hicieron a la marchanta*, cuando es muy defectuoso.

Y en cuanto a *à bon marché*, me parece que la idea es la que da Gévy: esas reputaciones se hacen sin mucho esfuerzo.


----------



## Liuva Fernandez

Muchas gracias

Trataré de no hacer las cosas a la marchanta 

besos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Con poco coste/ con nada/ a partir de nada/ a aprtir de nadería.
Significa aquí que la fama de uno se hace sin fundamento, sobre la base de un detalle insignificante.
Quizá para aludir a la expresión " a la marchanta" que nos ofrece Inés (gracias  ), se pueda decir también: _a la ligera_.

(e ben trovato e évero: ya que está en la RAE  )
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Rayines

Agradezco el apoyo . Probablemente el término argentino sea una especie de "deformación" del francés (que veo que tiene otros matices, como señalan Gévy y  Martine).
Liuva: decir "a la marchanta" acá es decir "así nomás" .


----------



## yserien

Respetando las demás opiniones yo traduciría en este caso "gratuitamente"está casi consagrado. Entra dentro de lo que otros compañeros han dicho.(Saludos Totor) Y además Martine dice "a la ligera" que me parece excelente.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Yserien:

Quizás "gratuitamente" sea más fuerte que "à bon marché", pero tiene la ventaja de abarcar todos los sentidos enumerados antes. 

No está nada mal, pero habría que rebajar la fuerza : "gratuitamente, o casi"...

U otra expresión similar, porque tenemos que respetar el matiz entre "de forma barata" y "gratuitamente" ¿qué te parece?

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## Wesley Benton

gratuitamente, me suena muy bien : es la idea.


----------



## totor

Muchas gracias a todos, amigos, por las opciones que me han dado.


----------



## yserien

Gévy said:


> Hola Yserien:
> 
> Quizás "gratuitamente" sea más fuerte que "à bon marché", pero tiene la ventaja de abarcar todos los sentidos enumerados antes.
> 
> No está nada mal, pero habría que rebajar la fuerza : "gratuitamente, o casi"...
> 
> U otra expresión similar, porque tenemos que respetar el matiz entre "de forma barata" y "gratuitamente" ¿qué te parece?
> 
> Un beso,
> 
> Gévy


Claro, no es lo mismo comprar patatas baratas que te las regalen, aquí se trata de verter opiniones o imaginarse cosas sin fundamento o con poco fundamento, medir las ideas es labor imposible, creo yo..


----------



## IsaSol

De acuerdo con Yserien, ademàs se podrìa decir en francés tambien: *Gratuitement, de manière gratuite, à bon marché...*ce n'est pas très positif, mais je crois que ça correspond à la traduction.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Pues yo me he encontrado con la expresión "main-d'oeuvre à bon marché", y creo que no hay otra forma de volcarla al castellano que "mano de obra *barata*".


----------



## Si j'avais su

Hola:

En su sentido habitual (más arriba la expresión era muy distinta), es *barato*. Para la mano de obra también.

Saludos


----------



## albertovidal

me parece que _gratuitamente _o _arbitrariamente_ serían posibles en ese contexto


----------



## sophieteste

Concernant "Il se fait là, souvent à bon marché, des réputations qui ne portent point ombrage"

Para mí no funcionan muy bien:

"a la marchante", "gratuitamente", "a la ligera", "arbitrariamente".

Pero me parece que funcionan:

"con poco coste", "sin que cueste nada" (porque en el sentido figurado, es diferente de "gratuitamente"), "sin mucho esfuerzo" y "facilmente"

Propongo también *de manera ventajosa* porque "à bon marché" ne signifie pas seulement que c'est peu cher, mais que cela coûte peu par rapport aux avantages que l'on en retire (des réputations qui ne portent point ombrage). 

Dicen en el foro español que ese tipo de reputacíon, *la sacan barata* o *les salió barata*..


----------

